# Infrared is FUN!



## Double H (Nov 21, 2007)

1






2





3





4





5


----------



## doobs (Nov 21, 2007)

Great job! HIE?


----------



## Double H (Nov 21, 2007)

doobs said:


> Great job! HIE?



No, but thanks! These were shot with a Fuji S2 Pro + a Hoya R72 IR filter on a Nikkor lens


----------



## cameramike (Nov 21, 2007)

awesome shots!


----------



## itsallinphilly5515 (Nov 24, 2007)

Can you please explain how infrared is done? Please and thank you


----------



## doobs (Nov 24, 2007)

itsallinphilly5515 said:


> Can you please explain how infrared is done? Please and thank you



You get infrared film and a red filter and shoot!


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 24, 2007)

itsallinphilly5515 said:


> Can you please explain how infrared is done? Please and thank you



I haven't shot any, either, but try searching the forums a bit.  There's a lot of info out there.  I know Terri and a few others get into it.  They'll help you out.


----------



## terri (Nov 24, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> I haven't shot any, either, but try searching the forums a bit. There's a lot of info out there. I know Terri and a few others get into it. They'll help you out.


Well, my favorite IR film is Kodak HIE which is being D/C next month - it's still easy to find, but I'm not certain this was an analog question.  The OP uses digital and that's a foreign language to me. This thread is actually mis-posted, since the Alt Forum is geared towards film-based photography; I just let it slide.


----------



## doobs (Nov 24, 2007)

You can do digital IR?


----------



## terri (Nov 24, 2007)

doobs said:


> You can do digital IR?


So they say.   :mrgreen:   I believe that is what is posted in this thread.


----------



## doobs (Nov 24, 2007)

terri said:


> So they say.   :mrgreen:   I believe that is what is posted in this thread.



You know, I just googled this and tried it and if you point a remote at your camera and press a button on the remote, and see a white flashing light you can take infrared pictures. So I grabbed an infrared filter and tried it, but when I converted to B+W in PS, it didn't work. :/


----------



## Helen B (Nov 25, 2007)

doobs said:


> You can do digital IR?



Doobs,

It's easier using digital, in may ways. Sensors are inherently sensitive to infrared, and it is usually a nuisance rather than a benefit. The RGB filters mostly pass infrared - even the green and blue ones - so there needs to be another filter over the sensor to stop the infrared radiation but allow the light to pass. 

This is not easy to do perfectly at all angles of incidence, so some infrared may get through. It varies from camera to camera. It's rather like light meters - many of them read infrared radiation to some extent, as well as the light that they are meant to read.

Sony 'Nightshot' video cameras allow the filter to be moved out of the way, so that when Nightshot is engaged the filter is out of the way, and infrared sources ("black lights") can be used. The Nightswitch mode also forces the camera to maximum exposure, to deter the use of it during the day - not all clothing is opaque to infrared, and Sony do not like being associated with a device that can 'see through' clothing.

As you have already discovered, some cameras can be used for infrared without modification. You can also have the infrared-reducing filter removed from the sensor, or you can buy a camera with no filter there in the first place - such as the Fuji IS-1. The IS-1 has an electronic viewfinder - which is a useful feature for an infrared camera.

The sensitivity of sensors to infrared has a small downside for colour work. Colour infrared film is only sensitive to infrared in the blue-sensitive layer. Therefore if you cut blue light with a yellow filter the film then has layers sensitive to green, red and infrared. The false colour can then be created from these three (green becomes blue; red becomes green; infrared becomes red). This is not so straightforward with digital, but it can be done.

Best,
Helen


----------

